# Suche bestimmtes Britney-Pic



## Watcher (23 Juli 2006)

Hallo, im HQ-Pics Forum kann man momentan dieses Pic bewundern:







Jetzt meine Frage:
Es gibt vom gleichen Fotoshooting ein ähnliches Bild in leicht veränderter Pose. Das Pic ist leider schwarzweiss, aber man kann ganz deutlich ihren Nippel sehen.

Hat jemand dieses Bild zufällig in Farbe?

EDIT: Vielleicht hilft es, ich meine das hier:






- Watcher


----------



## fl4m3 (23 Juli 2006)

Lass mir 10 Minuten dann hast du das Bild online!



Schönen Gruss


edit: und hier ist es


----------



## Watcher (24 Juli 2006)

Hi, vielen Dank für deine Mühe. 

Ich suche zwar dieses Bild, allerdings in Farbe. 

- Watcher


----------



## fl4m3 (24 Juli 2006)

Achso!
Naja das kannst du aber knicken weil ich hab das ganze Photoshoot auf dem rechner das gibt es nicht in farbe!
Kannst höchstens glück haben und jemand findet eins was nicht mit drin war oder ein Outtake ist! Ich guck mal weiter vllt. find ich es ja...


----------



## Muli (24 Juli 2006)

Ich schau mich auch noch einmal um, kenne aber auch nur die s/w Palette!
Wenn ich etwas finde, dann landet es hier in diesem Thema


----------



## Muli (25 Juli 2006)

Also ich habe jetzt erst einmal das hier gefunden ... das ist zumindest schon mal in Farbe und aus diesem Shooting ... Vielleicht hilft das erst einmal weiter ...







Greetz, Muli!


----------



## fl4m3 (25 Juli 2006)

Hiho das hatte ich auch nur er will ja das photo wo der Nipslip drauf ist und bis jetzt bin ich auch da nicht fundig geworden!

Vllt. mit paint anmalen? xD


gruss


----------



## Muli (25 Juli 2006)

Naja ... malen nach Zahlen halt 
Ich schaue noch einmal weiter und habe bemerkt, dass das ja genau das farbige Original ist, was ich gepostet habe, was der Watcher ja auch schon hat ... *schäm*


----------



## Watcher (26 Juli 2006)

Kein Problem Jungs, bin ganz gerührt das ihr euch so ins Zeug legt.

Bevor jetzt aber einer denkt, der Watcher will ein Pic, das es gar nicht gibt, dem sei gesagt, daß ich es schon mal in einer englischen Zeitung gesehen habe (war glaube ich die Sun). Da war es sogar die Schlagzeile dieses Käseblatts. 

Das Foto wurde ja auch nur deshalb in schwarzweiss abgedruckt, weil man auf dem farbigen Original zuviel sehen konnte. Comprende? 

Grüße
- Watcher


----------

